# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  (( نعيمة تتخلص من التهاب القولون العصبي بفضل الله ثم بفضل منتجات الشيخ محمد الهاشمي )

## هدير عرفه

(( نعيمة تتخلص من التهاب القولون العصبي بفضل الله ثم بفضل منتجات الشيخ محمد الهاشمي ))
إن مرض القولون ليس مجرد مشكلة عضوية بسيطة كما يعتقد البعض و إنما هو اعتلال و ظيفي مؤقت للجهاز الهضمي ما يجعل حركاته العضلية عشوائية و سريعة جدا ويسبب  أعراضا جانبية للمريض و هذا هو الحال بالنسبة للآنسة: "نعيمة لحْمام" المقيمة بمدينة عين تيموشنت الجزائرية و البالغة من العمر 24 سنة إذ وجدت هذه الأخيرة نفسها أسيرة مرض القولون الذي حرمها من التمتع بلذة الحياة و هي في سن المراهقة و عمرها لم يتجاوز بعد 16 سنة حيث بدأت تشكو من ظهور بقع شوهت وجهها البريء و حالات إمساك غير طبيعية و تقيء إضافة إلى المغص الشديد الذي كان ينتابها على مستوى البطن الأمر الذي دعاها  للجوء إلى الطبيب لمعاينتها و بعد إجراء صور الأشعة اللازمة تبين أنها تعاني من القولون العصبي  فوصف لها بعض الأدوية المسكنة لتلك الآلام الحادة لكن دون أي نتيجة ايجابية تذكر ما جعلها تفقد الأمل كليا في التخلص من هذا المرض الذي أصبح جزءا لا يتجزأ منها و ظلت على حالتها تلك مدة 8 سنوات و هي متيقنة تماما من انه محتم عليها العيش مع هذه الأعراض إلى الأبد و لكن الله يحي العظام و هي رميم و اكتشفت الشابة مركز الهاشمي للأعشاب الطبيعية  فهرعت بالاتصال بهم على الفور و طلبت منتجين دفعة واحدة و حين بدأت بتناول الأول شعرت براحة لم تعرف مثيلا لها من قبل ما دفعها إلى مواصلة  المنتج الثاني و الأخير الذي خلصها من هول سنوات لا تعد و لا تحصى فاندهشت للنتائج التي حصلت عليها و التي لم تخطر ببالها يوما هذا ما جعلها تحمد الله سبحانه و تعالى و توجه شكرا خاصا لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الهاشمي على المعجزة التي حققها لها و التي كانت تصنفها ضمن المستحيلات السبع.



يمكنكم التواصل بمشيئة الله تعالى بمركز الهاشمى فرع مصر وطلب منتجات المركز الاصلية وذلك من خلال الاتصال المباشر على اى من الارقام التالية:- 0020110011003- 0020110000887- 00201110011224–0020110000884–0020110000886-0020110000885-0020111186666-0020110000882-0020110000991-0020110000883-0020110011002-0020110000881-0020111188811-0020110011006 علما بأن مواعيد الدوام الرسمية للمركز تبدأ من الساعة التاسعة صباحا حتى الساعة التاسعة مساء طوال ايام الاسبوع ماعدا عطلة الاسبوع الجمعة ونحيط علم سيادتكما بأن مركز الهاشمى فرع مصر لا يستقبل العملاء يمكنكم فقط طلب منتجات المركز الاصلية من خلال الاتصال وشرح الحالة المرضية الخاصة بكم وسيصل اليكم المنتج الغذائى الطبيعى اينما كنتم

----------

